# Fischereischein - Wohnsitz



## Isildur (26. Mai 2015)

Moin,

ich eine etwas komplizierte Frage zum Thema Fischereischein beantragen:
Ich habe vor vielen Jahren in NRW meine Fischereiprüfung gemacht und auch einen Fischereischein gehabt. Dann habe ich lange nicht geangelt und der Schein ist wohl beim Umzug verloren gegangen, ist aber eh abgelaufen.
Da ich derzeit viel umziehe (Studium, Praktikum) ist das mit Meldeadresse so eine Sache. Daher meine Frage: Muss ich den Fischereischein in der Stadt beantragen, wo ich gemeldet bin und ggfs bei Umzug einen neuen beantragen (wenns ein anderes Bundesland ist) oder ist das egal?
Und falls ja genügt ein Zweitwohnsitz? Ich überlege mich bei meinen Eltern in Niedersachsen als Zweitwohnsitz zu melden, da dort der Fischereischein lebenslang gilt und ich somit die vermutlich noch häufigeren Ortswechsel in nächster Zeit außen vor lassen könnte.

Ich hoffe es ist soweit verständlich geschrieben, sonst fragt gerne nach.

Vielen Dank schon einmal!


----------



## Anglero (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein - Wohnsitz*



Isildur schrieb:


> ...Muss ich den Fischereischein in der Stadt beantragen, wo ich gemeldet bin und ggfs bei Umzug einen neuen beantragen (wenns ein anderes Bundesland ist) oder ist das egal?...



Grundsätzlich ja. Bei Umzug aber imho erst nötig, wenn der alte Schein abgelaufen ist. 

Ob du an einem Zweitwohnsitz (unter Vorlage deines Prüfungszeugnisses) die Neuausstellung eines Fischereischeins erreichen  kannst, kann dir ganz sicher jede Gemeinde sagen.

Wenn es um den lebenslangen Schein geht, warum nicht Erstwohnsitz bei den Eltern? Ist doch während Ausbildung und Studium nicht unüblich.


----------



## Isildur (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein - Wohnsitz*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Dann werd ich mich mal erkundigen, wie das mit Zweitwohnsitz aussieht. Erstwohnsitz wäre sonst auch eine Option, muss ich mal schauen.


----------



## LAC (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein - Wohnsitz*

prüfungsschein - dann den staatl. schein (fürs Land) dann darfst du überall angeln in deutschland, wobei einige länder dann noch einen zusätzlichen gastschein verlangen - will aber nichts falsches sagen, wobei du in einigen ländern (urlaubsregionen) auch ohne prüfungsschein ein gastschein fürs angeln bekommen kannst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein - Wohnsitz*

1.Dein Hauptwohnsitz ist für den Fischein zuständig wie auch die Abgabe 
2.selbst wenn du einen lebenslangen fischein hast und in ein anderes Bundesland ziehst wird er ungültig da ländersache
3.Prüfungen und fischereischeine werden anerkannt aber siehe 1

|kopfkrat
wenn noch fragen dann schreib.....


----------



## ernie1973 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Fischereischein - Wohnsitz*

Mit dem amtlichen Prüfungszeugnis i.V.m. Deinem Perso kannst Du *IMMER* an Deinem Hauptwohnsitz einen neuen Fischereischein beantragen.

Schwierig wird´s nur mal, wenn Du Inhaber eines prüfungsfrei erteilten Fischereischeines bist -aber -  das trifft auf Dich nach eigenen Angaben ja nicht zu, weil Du die Prüfung ja mal gemacht hast.

Für "alte" Angler wurden Scheine bis zu einem gewissen Stichtag auch nach Einführung der Prüfungspflicht noch ohne weitere Prüfung umgeschrieben - das ist dann ne Altersfrage, die auf Dich vermutlich auch nicht zutrifft, wenn die nicht Seniorenstudent bist...

In Köln z.B. kannst Du sogar nur mit einem abgelaufenen Fischereischein auch einen neuen beantragen - oder eine Verlängerung, *WENN* zuvor Köln zuvor die ausstellende Behörde war.

War eine andere Behörde zuvor die ausstellende Behörde, dann benötigst Du einen Personalausweis & das amtliche Prüfungszeugnis.

Mir ist *kein einziger* Fall bekannt, bei dem ein amtliches Prüfungszeugnis i.V.m. dem Personalausweis bei der Behörde des (u.U. neuen ) Hauptwohnsitzes *NICHT* zu Beantragung eines neuen Fischereischeins gereicht hätte - obwohl sich da hartnäckig immer wieder Mythen um die Anerkennnung - bzw. Nicht-Anerkennung in einzelnen Bundesländern halten.

Ich halte das für Erzählerei - wer da andere Erfahrungen hat, der möge dies bitte auch belegen und nicht bloß behaupten - a la "meinem Kumpel ist das schon passiert"...!

Ob die Behörde am Zweitwohnsitz einen Fischereischein ausstellen *MUSS*, dass ist sehr fraglich!

*WENN* sie es tut, dann liegt das in ihrem Ermessen - aber - darauf verlassen würde ich mich nicht, weil in der Regel die Behörde am Hauptwohnsitz dafür zuständig ist!!!

Tun sie es doch am Nebenwohnsitz, dann nutze die Chance - versuchen kann man es ruhig & ein einmal "ordentlich" ausgestellter Fischereischein ist auch gültig, wenn er nur am Nebenwohnsitz ausgestellt wurde!

Mehr als "nein" können die da auch nicht sagen!

Petri!


Good Luck!

Ernie

PS:

Würde ich einmal einen "lebenslang" gültigen fischereischein in Händen halten, dann würde ich damit auch fischen gehen bis zum bitteren Ende.

Wenn Du da groß nachfragst, dann wird man bestimmt auf Behördenseite mal darauf kommen, dass Du den Schein landesspezifisch umschreiben lassen sollst - oder gar musst - weil du dann - je nach Bundesland - z.B. in NRW alle 5 Jahre 24 € Verwaltungsgebühr zzgl. 24 € Fischereiabgabe zu zahlen hättest!

Ansonsten rate ich Dir, mal einen Blick in die Gesetze & Verordnungen Deines neuen Hauptwohnsitzbundeslandes zu werfen, ob da etwas zur Umschreibungspflicht nach Umzug steht.

Fragen würde ich da nicht groß & breit mit lebenslangem F-Schein in Händen, weil die Gefahr besteht, dass dann von Behördenseite ein halbwahres "du musst" kommt, damit die ggf. an Deine $$$ kommen...

E.


----------

